# Car import



## seasoar (Sep 14, 2012)

Hooray !! Picked up our car today from Limassol dock to find - Empty petrol tank, engine oil gone, flat battery. Got forced to use an agent by obnoxious clerks in room 26 who wouldn't even acknowledge or talk to us. Tatooed agent filled in all our details - name address etc all wrong. So the room 26 clerks had to cross everything out and re do it. Must remember to keep well away from room 26! Sat in smoke filled cafe under the no smoking sign waiting while the agent broke off our battery cover because he couldn't be bothered to use a posidrive. To top it off had a blazing row with the self appointed agent that we had NOT instructed. As they took my car keys - I had to pay 20 euros to get them back. Some people I noticed were paying them 150euros. Oh well! - never going back to Limassol customs room 26 EVER again!!!
Completely different experience from last time in may - although it took ages we dealt with nice people. 
Completely different experience from last time in may - although it took ages we dealt with nice people. 
Completely different experience from last time in may - although it took ages we dealt with nice people.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Peter Morton dealt with our car and bike imports as part of our move, and the experience was great - they drove me out to Lemesos, had Nikos, the agent, waiting for me, waited around outside for 5 minutes as they worked out if my wife had to be present or not (she should have been, but they got it sorted for us) and then was ushered into the building to deal with the various forms - a lovely lady upstairs (later learned she was in charge) did the papers for the car, and a very nice chap downstairs dealt with the papers for the motorbikes. I spotted that the details on the bike forms were wrong, the agents' flunky re-did the forms, the customs chap thanked me as it saved a lot of hassle for all involved down the road, and was out again with all forms and instructions as to the next steps required. 

Brilliant experience - it pays to go with the flow, use the system as opposed to go against the grain (you may be correct, but that doesn't mean you are right) and most importantly, get some professionals on the case, and let them do their job - Peter Morten were awesome. 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## seasoar (Sep 14, 2012)

I wouldn't have minded if we had requested the help of the agent but having brought one car over in May without using an agent and finding the process easy, with nice people, we knew we didn't need one this time. However the guys in room 26 have obviously got a little cartel going as they would not give us the form to fill in, talk to us, or even acknowledge us in any way. The agent didn't even quote, ask if we wanted help or say anything but simply took our papers away, filled in everything wrong broke our battery cover and then tried to extort money out of us. Someone really should go and break up the little cartel party down there. We are more capable of correctly filling in our own names and address than the semi literate self appointed 'agents'. They haven't even got a proper office - they have just set up smokers camp under the 'non smoking' sign in the cafe. Apart for my ranting here we love Cyprus and most of its people.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

' Someone really should go and break up the little cartel party down there'

I'll get Jack Reacher on to it. That's the kind of thing he likes to deal with...


----------



## seasoar (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks Geraldine - who's Jack Reacher? Sounds like a useful chap to know!


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Jack Reacher is a fictional character and the protagonist of a series of books by British author Jim Grant, who writes under the pen name of Lee Child. A former Major in the United States Army Military Police Corps, Reacher was laid off at age 36, and roams the United States taking odd jobs and investigating suspicious and frequently dangerous situations. A feature film, Jack Reacher, was released on 21 December 2012.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

If you read Lee Childs novels you would know he is the hero of his books.

More's the pity I don't know him, he would be good to have along side when dealing with Cyprus red tape. !


----------



## seasoar (Sep 14, 2012)

With all that red tape - maybe Spiderman!


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

We love Jack Reacher- some how Tom Cruise didn't quite fit the image of the 6' 5" hulk in the books!!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I was appalled when that shrimp Tom Cruise was cast as my favourite hero
I watched the film on Tv a few weeks ago and it somehow didn't feel right at all. Dennis wanted to go to the cinema to watch it when it first came out but I refused to pay to see that little squirt playing the role


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

:focus: Lets get back to topic now


----------



## seasoar (Sep 14, 2012)

Next stage in avoiding the import duty ..... Paphos and Nicosia customs were really nice and helpful. Although loads of paperwork it was pretty straightforward - it was nice to be actually spoken to, instead of having our papers thrown back at us by room 26 cowboys in Limassol just so they could force us to use their pet agents. Most of the stuff the room 26 agent wrote was illegible with our names and addresses spelt wrong - so we had to redo the forms ourself at head office Nicosia.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

seasoar said:


> Next stage in avoiding the import duty ..... Paphos and Nicosia customs were really nice and helpful. Although loads of paperwork it was pretty straightforward - it was nice to be actually spoken to, instead of having our papers thrown back at us by room 26 cowboys in Limassol just so they could force us to use their pet agents. Most of the stuff the room 26 agent wrote was illegible with our names and addresses spelt wrong - so we had to redo the forms ourself at head office Nicosia.


It seem that they had a bad day in Limassol. When I took my car in the 15 of April this year we had no problems at all with customs. All went very smooth

Anders


----------



## seasoar (Sep 14, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> It seem that they had a bad day in Limassol. When I took my car in the 15 of April this year we had no problems at all with customs. All went very smooth
> 
> Anders


Hi Anders - It's only room 26 causing trouble - their job is to issue you with a form to fill in if you have been in Cyprus for over 6 months - but they won't give it to you, or even speak to you!!. They can't charge you if they do that! The general staff are absolutely fine and helpful and I have no complaints about them at all. In the grand scheme though it's not a great loss to have to pay a few euros to a guy who can't read to fill in the forms wrong. Bit like shopping in tesco's when some stranger comes along and without even asking fills up your trolley with the wrong goods, then gives you a bill before you get to the checkout. If you don't pay he clamps your trolley - or in the case of our car he took away our keys! ... enough of my grumbling - my wife has just a spider in the kitchen - on to more pressing things - where's the cats when you need them?


----------

